# Rock Shox Service Kiel



## Devlap (15. März 2011)

Moin moin,
Ich hoffe das dies das richtige Forum für meine Frage ist. Ist euch ein Händler / Laden in Kiel bekannt dem ich meine Gabel anvertrauen kann? 
Service müsste definitiv mal gemacht werden und ich vermute einen Defekt an der Gabel.

Gruß Chris


----------



## JGE (15. März 2011)

moin moin chris,
ich würd mal bei sport import anfragen wen sie empfehlen, ich schicke meine gabeln sonst immer ein (fox/MZ). Da lass ich nur die profis ran und nicht irgendeinen händler (v.a. nicht in kiel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (30. März 2011)

Hallo,

rufe mal bei S+V Bikes in der Eckernförder Straße 256 an!

Frage mal nach! Kostet ja nix! Meine Rock Shock haben die da auch repariert!

Der mechaniker selbst ist Freerider!

Greetz


----------



## funtomas (1. April 2011)

Traubenwolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> rufe mal bei S+V Bikes in der Eckernförder Straße 256 an!
> 
> ...



Ich würde die Finger von dem oben Laden genannten lassen. Der Mechaniker hat zwar diverse Bikes, ist aber ein eher ein Eisdielenbiker. Ich schicke meine Gabeln und Dämpfer zu Leuten die das jeden Tag machen,  z.B.  toxoholics. Shocktherapie würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------

